# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات بوم الاحد 16 ابريل 2017 والقنوات الناقله لها

## mohamed73

*Sunday (dimanche)16.04.2017* *( GMT+00)*  *GMT+00*                                                                                                                                                           *English Premier League* *12:30    West Bromwich Albion FC- Liverpool*  *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *15:00    Manchester United – Chelsea FC* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *Idman Azerbaycan* *-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Varzish Sport HD* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11938 H 27500-FTA* *-Yahsat52.5°E-11785 H 27500 -Biss* *-Apstar 76.5°E-12548 H 3200 -FTA* *IRIB Varesh* *-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)* *-Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -FTA/Biss* *Sport 24 HD* *-NSS 57.0°E- 4136 R -15580 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Intelsat 34.5°W-4096 R 16908 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ESPN Brasil HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)*  *Spanish League Primera Div. 1* *10:00    CD Leganes –  RCD Espanyol* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *14:15    Valencia C.F  – Sevilla FC* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *16:30    Real Betis  –  SD Eibar* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *18:45    Granada CF   – Celta de Vigo* *BETFRED TV (TTV) – CISCO 4* *-Astra 4.8°E -12418 H 27500 -PowerVU(SIS Live)* *ESPN INET HD* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six* *-Intelsat 68.5°E -3900 H 22222 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Sony Six HD* *-Intelsat 66.0°E-3845 H 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *SportsMax 2* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *[IMC International test card]* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3735 V 10000 -FTA(C-Band)* *French League 1st Div.* *13:00    Nantes  – FC Girondins de Bordeaux* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *19:00    Olympique de Marseille  – Saint Etienne* *ARENA SPORT 1* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *ARENA SPORT BIH* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *German Bundesliga 1st Div.* *13:30    SV Werder Bremen  – Hamburger SV* *ESPN +* *-SES-6 40.5°W-3980 L 21600 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *15:30    SV Darmstadt 98   –    Schalke 04* *ST World Football* *-Eutelsat 10°E- 3737 R 7305-FTA(C-BAND)* *Holland Eredivisie League* *12:30    Feyenoord Rotterdam  –  FC Utrecht* *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *14:45    Ajax Amsterdam    –   SC Heerenveen*  *ESPN (Syndication 902)* *Telstar15°W -12737 H 7552 -Biss* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Moroccan Pro League* *15:30    Difaa Hassani El Jadidi  –   Renaissance de Berkane* *2M National / Monde / MENA* *-Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA* *-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA* *-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)* *-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *beIN Sports HD* *-Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)* *15:30    Chabab Kasba Tadla – Wydad Athletic Club* *Al Maghribya* *-Nile sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *18:00    FAR Rabat   – Chabab Rif Al Hoceima* *Arriadia* *-Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11476 V 27500 -FTA* *-Eutelsat 21.5°E-11569 H7220-FTA* *-Nilesat 7°W-11515 V 24000  -FTA (Multistream)* *Egyptian League* *13:00    El Dakhleya  – El Entag Al harby* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *15:00    Arab Contractors  – ELNasr Taadeen* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *17:00    El Zamalek  –    Misr Almaqasa* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *19:15    Aswan –   Al Ahly* *Nile Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W -11843 H 27500 -FTA* *DMC Sports* *-Nile sat 7°W-     11449 H 27500 -FTA* *ON TV Sport* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853  H  27500 -FTA* *ON Sport HD* *-Nile sat 7°W-10853 H  27500 -FTA* *VIVA Kuwait League* *16:55    Alarabi-  Khaitan* *Kuwait Sport ( KTV Sport )* *-Nile Sat 7°W -11823 V 27500 -FTA* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Eutelsat 8°W-11678 V 27500-FTA* *Kuwait Sport HD ( KTV Sport HD)* *-Badr 26°E-12523 H 27500-FTA* *-Nile sat 7°W -11054 V 27500 -FTA* *Belgium Jupiler League* *16:00    KV Oostende    – RSC Anderlecht* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *NTV Spor / NTV Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Fox Sports 2 Africa* *-Eutelsat 8°W- 4172 R 30000 -FTA (C-Band)* *Argentina Primera Division* *19:15    Atletico Tucuman  –  San Lorenzo* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg Idman Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *21:15    Boca Juniors    –  Patronato* *ARENA SPORT 3* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg Idman Azerbaycan
-AzerSpace 46°E -11175 H H 27500 -FTA/Biss*  *Premier League – Ukraine* *14:00    Chernomorets Odessa –  Olexandria* *2+2* *-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss* *Slovakia 1. Liga* *15:30   FC Spartak Trnava-FC Tatran Prešov* *213 Sport* *-Thor 1°W – 12380 V 30000 -FTA* *Australia Hyundai A-League* *9:00    Perth Glory FC –  Melbourne City FC* *ARENA SPORT 4* *-Hellas SAT 39°E- 11135 V 30000-Tandberg* *Uruguay Primera League* *19:00    Liverpool FC  – Defensor Sporting* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *22:30    CA Penarol   –  Danubio FC* *VTV* *-SES 40°W-4065 R 12500 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *Russian Premier League* *17:00    FC Spartak Moskva   -Zenit St. Petersburg* *CBC SPORT HD* *-AzerSpace 46°E-11135 H 27500 -FTA/BISS* *Tivibu Spor HD* *-Turksat 42°E- 11853 H 25000 -FTA (DVB-S2)* *Match! TV* *-Yamal 90°E -3645 L 28000 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Yamal 90°E -11471 V 11159 -FTA* *-Express 140°E -3467 R 12581 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 140°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3465 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3485 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -3675 R 33483 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4119 R 10051 -Biss(C-Band)* *-Express 80°E -4135 R 16200 -Biss(C-Band)* *Brazil Paulista League* *19:00    Associacao Atletica Ponte Preta   –  Palmeiras* *PFC Internacional* *-Intelsat 55.5°W -3890 H 3333 -PowerVU(C-Band)*  *PFC  HD* *-Star One 75°W-4100 V 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One 75°W-3660 V 30000 -PowerVU(C-Band)* *-Star One C1 65°W-3800 H 30000-PowerVU(C-Band)* *PFC* *-Star One C1 65°W-3920 H 27500-PowerVU(C-Band)*

----------

